# Trying 2 Convert Hardtop '63 to Convertible



## chop_chop (Oct 18, 2009)

I got a 1963 chevy impala from a guy in miama that was originally a hardtop but he cut the top off . Im trying to finish the job and make it into a convertible but need someone to do the work. Let me know if you of anyone????


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

topo??? not many people out there have succesfully converted a hardtop to a convertible... well let me word that differently alot of people have failed in trying to convert hard tops into convertibles... so its gonna be hard to find someone to do it. Where are you at? Have you tried the local shops?


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

theres alot of people out there that do these conversions. alot more cars then people think are conversion rags.


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullsize67_@Mar 17 2010, 01:38 AM~16913992
> *theres alot of people out there that do these conversions. alot more cars then people think are conversion rags.
> *


Exactly why I had top reword what I was saying


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

you will need a rusty convertible for all the parts/ tub/ windshield posts/ trim / windows etc..............


----------



## jonny blaze (Mar 16, 2008)

Check out candychromegsxr he on l I l. He's done a couple htp dueces into bubble tops. I'm sure he can direct you in the right direction and also have the parts you need.... Good luck with your build.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

japsw20 or something like that does them too, and hes in miami area


----------



## joker64x (Mar 9, 2011)

Im looking to get my chop top Cadillac en convertible but looking for a shop to in Miami ?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

If you want a shop to do it expect to pay out over 10K


----------



## joker64x (Mar 9, 2011)

I say looking for a shop no for prices


----------

